# Stone Crusher for Inlay Work



## DRB4381

I recently purchased some stone chips for doing some inlay work and was wondering what other people use to crush such stone into powder. I was thinking of using a 1 1/2 inch diameter steel pipe about 12 inches long with an end cap screwed on, then using a solid 1/2 steel bar for crushing. I am curious what other designs people have come up with that have worked well. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Don Wade

Be careful not to discolor the dust.  Also shop around at dollar store types for different sizes of strainers and this will aide you in your endeavor.  i use a 1 1/2 " aluminum pipe welled on a plate on end with a bar slightly smaller than the id of the pipe.  This was made in a machine shop, wont rust and works great.

I have also used a coffee grinder, electric and that works also


----------



## neubee

*Crushed-Rock*

I've used a hammer and sifted the material over a metal screen; it wasn't very efficient but it worked in a pinch. I also have bought crushed rock from a website I found surfing the net http://www.gilmerrockshop.com/servlet/the-Crushed-Rock/Categories and was pleased with the crushed stone received.


----------



## Rangertrek

I am using a 2" metal pipe with smaller diameter pipe with cap for the crusher.
Works good and you can control the amount of "crush".


----------



## dgelnett

I use the pipes also here is a picture. I put tape around the pipe to make it a little easier to hold on too. The bottom can unscrew to dump out all the stones. I use this a lot to crush turquoise.


----------



## IPD_Mr

We purchased a morter and pestle real cheap on Amazon.  This works pretty well but is time consuming and takes some hand strength.  I will usually do this when watching TV.


----------



## workinforwood

Your all a bunch of little girls.  Here's a video of me crushing a few stones out behind the shop. :wink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3PbPJDBmus


----------



## DRB4381

I wonder if I can buy one of those at Harbor Freight?:question:


----------



## Rangertrek

Ooooohhhh Jeff, you just have to brag, don't you!


----------



## sbwertz

I take about a half teaspoon of chips, put them in the cut-off finger of a nitrile glove, and pound on it with a small sledge hammer on an anvil! You have to use the nitrile gloves, as regular plastic bags are not strong enough. You can get everywhere from small chips to powder if you whack it long enough! The turquoise for the pen on the left was done this way.


----------



## GregHight

I use an arbor press that I got at HF which comes in handy for lots of things. I use turquoise for inlay work and have found that it works really good without loosing pieces or the stone every where. The 1/2 ton works fine but the 1 ton arbor press has a lot more uses and is good as a pen press as well.

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-ton-arbor-press-3552.html


----------



## dgelnett

GregHight do you put the rocks in a bag then use the press or some type of metal container?


----------



## GregHight

I usually use a metal lid that has about 1/2" sides off of a jar. I set the small stone in the lid and set it on the plate and crush it. I hate picking the stone shards out of the plastic after you crush them into it.


----------

